# next stop - mix



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Wagenaar: Ouverture Cyrano de Bergerac - Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest o.l.v. Claus Peter Flor*

Really nice music. Great performance and production.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Vadim Repin - Sibelius - violin concerto*

*Charles Dutoit: conductor , concert December 2012 Suntory Hall- Japan*

Incredibly rich and good sound. Both Repin, the orchestra and conductor does a fabulous job. Repin plays raw and gentle. Fabulous interpretation!
And the interplay with Dutoit and the orchestra is tight an very good.

youtube comments

*Recently, Repin has switched to another del Gesù, the 1736 Lafont/Siskovsky.

What is the orchestra?

The hall is Suntory Hall. Is the date October 12, 2012?*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*SOL GABETTA - Vivaldi, Concerto for Cello in F major RV 411*

*Sol Gabetta, Cello
Vivaldi - Cello Concerto in F Major, RV 411 
II. Largo (0:00) 
III. Allegro Molto (1:52)*

There are better chellists tecnically,with bether empathy, and with bether tone. But I Love the attitude,charm, and relaxed approach from Sol Gabetta!
And this must be the shortest concerto (under five minutes) that I have heard, but it is joyfull and nice.


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Mahler: Symphony No. 1 "The Titan" / Bernstein · Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra*

*Presenter:
Great presentation of american conductor Leonard Bernstein with the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, playing an amazing version of Mahler's 1st Symphony "The Titan".

2nd movement: 16:23
3rd﻿ movement: 25:20
4th movement: 35:37*

Soon I will explore the world of mahlers symphonies. I am impressed every time I listen to them, but I am somewhat knocked in head and stomack, so I cope with them quite shortly...(about half an hour max) Must be due to the compressed richness.

youtube comments

*One of my all-time favorites. #mahler ﻿

Performance Magnífica, Esplêndida!!﻿

The french horns are wearing sunglasses...﻿

Good lord, 3rd movement bass solo is an intonation DISASTER.﻿

Thanks for this! Berny was so interesting to watch conduct...not stiff, not robotic and not subtle. ﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Fauré, Debussy & Ravel - André Morsch (bariton) & Mariana Izman (piano)*

*Young Pianist Festival, Amsterdam 20 november 2013
Muziekgebouw aan 't IJ

Gabriel Fauré - "Poeme d'un Jour" (Rencontre, Toujours, Adieu)/Claude Debussy - Romance, Beau Soir, Les cloches/Maurice Ravel - Don Quichotte a Dulcinée (Chanson romanesque, Chanson épique, Chanson a boire)*

So simple... so beautiful! This is very rewarding! Brilliant production and performance.

youtube comments

*I don't think it a good manner to sing with a small notebook, on which French lyrics are probably written, in his right hand.﻿

Why not? It's less obtrusive than a giant folder full of music.

His voice is like sweet honey! He's my opera crush... sigh...﻿

His diction is impeccable and voice is perfect for the Mélodies Françaises. André Morsch did an stupendous job here bravo!*


----------

